# Request for Aussie Pictures!!!



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

So I've been seriously thinking that an Aussie is my next breed of choice <3 Can I please get some pictures to fawn over in the mean time? Next pup won't be for a couple of years, until after we get started on people puppies, but that doesn't mean I can't admire everyone else's dog(s) 

Thanks!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

just posted about aussies in the general forum

here


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oooh an aussie thread ! Here are some of my favorites of Boomer


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love him. Are you on Chaz (another forum)? If so, he looks just like the red merle version of Sawyer with the blaze going exactly the opposite direction. I love Aussies!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lauren17 said:


>


Awww, what a great moment for a picture!!! Loving it!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I love him. Are you on Chaz (another forum)? If so, he looks just like the red merle version of Sawyer with the blaze going exactly the opposite direction. I love Aussies!


Thanks, I love Boomers blaze too! I've stalked some on Chaz lol, I know the aussie you are talking about he is gorgeous!


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

How about a wee one  (she's a 10wk pup and a mini - double cute!)


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

What a cutie! I'm loving the blue eye, Boomer just has a tiny speck of blue in his eye but I love blue eyed aussies! and her little merled ear is pretty adorable as well


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

lauren17 said:


> her little merled ear is pretty adorable as well


Thanks.. I wanted a black tri so I sort of got a compromise..


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

sarahspins said:


> How about a wee one  (she's a 10wk pup and a mini - double cute!)


AWWWWWW I could just eat him up he's sooo cuuuute!! <3


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can see my Aussie Athena in this thread:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/77079-i-m-beginning-second.html

She's about 6 mo. old now.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I love her colors <3 <3 I think its really neat that there's so much variety with Aussies looks...there's like every combination of color for coat and eyes, its just really cool.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Here is my little girl at about 9 weeks. It is funny but after having her almost 2 weeks now she is noticebly bigger.

Her right eye is half blue half brown.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

They grow up so fast, thats why I always take about 1000 pictures when they are little because I don't want to forget any of the growing stages <3


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow there sure are a lot of aussie pups here right now! 

dbulick your pup is so fuzzy! I love little aussie fluffballs. Boomer wasn't a fluffy puppy, he's just now at 6.5 yrs finally got a nice fluffy coat lol


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Her hair is just ever so wavy, so it makes it look thicker than it is, but man is she soft! Compared to my parents doberman(rescue had mange and is now mostly hairless with pimples and scabs, yeah its gross) she is a joy to pet!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

My mom's mini Maddie, RIP:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

awww, she's one of those puppies that grew up to be more beautful then she was as a baby <3


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Maddie was a beautiful girl!

Here are some of Boomer as a puppy, they arent the best pictures but he still looks pretty cute


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, she was gorgeous! Here are some pics of our current mini, Matilda:



















The only 'adult' pic I have of her taken last fall, I need to take some more. She's grown up so much. I think she's about 10 mos here:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Yes, she was gorgeous! Here are some pics of our current mini, Matilda:


I don't think it would be possible to say "no" to that face!!! 

I thought I read somewhere that the merle colors can have certain health side effects (like blue eyes for breeds that are not supposed to have blue eyes) is that true?

It is really stunning, though.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I don't think it would be possible to say "no" to that face!!!
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the merle colors can have certain health side effects (like blue eyes for breeds that are not supposed to have blue eyes) is that true?
> 
> It is really stunning, though.


Oh, that's for sure. She is spoiled rotten! There can be heredity health defects but I think it's more common in merle to merle breedings which is a HUGE no no in the Aussie world. Which Tilly was not, her mother was a black tri and her father was merle if I remember correctly. I think Erin would probably know better than anyone though.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is it only merle to merle? If both parents have the genes for merle, does that mean they are also more likely to be effected?


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Why is it only merle to merle? If both parents have the genes for merle, does that mean they are also more likely to be effected?


No, because much like in any other species, the problems are *pigment* related..no pigment on the eyes or ears usually results in blindness and deafness.

Merling alone does not eliminate pigment, it only slightly alters the expression (changing black to gray, sort of like dilute, but instead of being recessive, it's dominant).


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

What sarahspins said. Here is a good article explaining the genetics behind it.

http://www.aussielads.com/merle_to_merle.htm


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

ahhhhhh...thanks for that...just a bit more clarification, is there a reason breeders don't just stop using merle in their breeding programs all together?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> ahhhhhh...thanks for that...just a bit more clarification, is there a reason breeders don't just stop using merle in their breeding programs all together?


Because they're pretty!  But basically as long as there aren't merle to merle breedings they have no more health problems than any other aussie. I don't know if you know anything about horses but it's like OLWS syndrome in Paints. As long as the breeders are responsible there isn't and shouldn't be a problem breeding those colors.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

they are pretty...but still, if it could cause genetic defects, it's something to worry about


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Our little girl Sierra the mini aussie:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I hadn't even heard of a mini aussie before joining here...do they have the same temperament as the larger aussies?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, minis are just a small version of the aussie if you get one from a reputable breeder. The problem I've seen with them is that people are crossing their aussies with small breeds such as papillons and selling them as mini or toy australian shepherds. Check out Wigglebutt aussies, they are the best mini breeders I've been able to find in my area. Their dogs really are just small aussies. Down where I go to school the toy aussies have gotten very popular and they show very few characteristics of an aussie. The ones I have met act like chis or other toy breeds. If you do a search here you can find some good info on minis as well. There were a couple threads awhile back about them.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

As far as I know they do. I have never owned a aussie who wasn't mini. She has that "classic" drop that herding dogs do in the grass, very high energy, extremely intelligent, trust worthy and devoted. She has never been a working dog as far as I know (she is a rescue). I think they really are just a mini version of a regular size aussie. I had not heard of mini aussies before we rescued our little girl. She is full grown and is only about 15 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Heres a couple of the threads on minis I was thinking about

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/70909-miniature-australian-shepherds-akc.html

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/50978-toy-mini-aussies.html


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> they are pretty...but still, if it could cause genetic defects, it's something to worry about


Yes but the merle gene itself in singular form does not cause those defects only when it is found in it's 'homozygous' form is it dangerous. Time for punnet squares, yay!

mmxmm (two 'solid' dogs = no merle pups)

mmXmM (solid x merle = 50/50 solid/merle pups)

mMxmM (merle x merle = 25/50/25 solid/merle/lethal white pups)


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Those links were awesome lauren17. I do think the genetics with the merle are rather interesting (then again I am a science person).


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Why is it only merle to merle? If both parents have the genes for merle, does that mean they are also more likely to be effected?


the solid white fellow named Buster in the link i posted is the result of a merle to merle. he's one hundred percent deaf and partially blind. his brother is just fine.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Here is Shiner in what I call her guinea pig stage.









Alittle Older:









Most recent:


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I love it - guinea pig stage - awesome... such a cutie...


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

My pup in the guinea pig stage. She couldn't poop without tipping over head first. lol.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is our mini - he is now 9mo old:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> ahhhhhh...thanks for that...just a bit more clarification, is there a reason breeders don't just stop using merle in their breeding programs all together?


because it's a trademark of the breed, as is bob tails (which is actually almost 100% lethal in it's homozygos form)
Before they were called aussies they were known as "Little Blue Dogs" Can't get Blue without merling. I'll have a BUNCH of pics in an hour or so of stock aussies doing what they do best.

EDIT- none tonight sorry


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I'll have a BUNCH of pics in an hour or so of stock aussies doing what they do best.



I'm gonna be checking this thread over and over again now. lol.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My favorite mini:


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

holy cow, what an awesome picture lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Aussies! Loving all the pictures.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

here are a few of my not-so-mini mini aussie... 

he is about 1.5yrs old now, but everyone likes puppy pics right? 
8wks









6months (some things don't change *lol*)









his 'i have no fur' stage (around 5-6months)









looking all grown up (9ish months)









who me? (1 year old)









having fun at the dog park last month


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My lil nut case: Your dog's twin is in my agility class. Right down to the piercing blue eyes. He's definitely the most laid-back Aussie I've ever met.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> My lil nut case: Your dog's twin is in my agility class. Right down to the piercing blue eyes. *He's definitely the most laid-back Aussie I've ever met*.


d'oh! looks like i got the evil twin then.  

I'd love to get back into agility with Bandit... we took a puppy agility class with him last summer... they said he has a ton of potential but he needs to learn to settle down and focus before he can continue... he just got too excited and then frustrated around all the other dogs running while he had to wait his turn. He has gotten a little better but i'm still not sure my nerves are up to trying it again. *lol*


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

my lil nut case said:


> having fun at the dog park last month


I love his tail! Sometimes I wonder what Boomer would've looked like with his tail, I think it would've been beautiful! But I do like his bob tail lol, there are benefits to having a dog without a tail I've found now that we have Duke in the house with his big ol tail


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a sneek preview!









For more watch for a photo thread near you soon, lol


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

so whats the deal with the tail? are they sometimes born with it, sometime without? Or is it docked? does it make a difference in conformation of they have a tail or not?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> so whats the deal with the tail? are they sometimes born with it, sometime without? Or is it docked? does it make a difference in conformation of they have a tail or not?


about 25% are born with a natural bob tail, it is a dominant trait that the dog can not breed true for (meaning you can never breed just bob tailed aussies there will always be longtails in each litter) one parent has to be a bob tail for the puppies in the litter to get a bob tail. If they are born with a long tail in the USA (birthplace of the breed) they should be docked and even some longer bob tails, like Hawkeye, have been docked. It matters MORE in the AKC show ring if they have a tail longer than 4 inches, but I have known of dogs in ASCA who have gotten thier championship with a long tail. Hawkeye's grandmother has a bob tail thats 8 inches long (too long for the standard) and she has a "major" toward her championship. (saddly she came down with pyometra a few weeks ago and had to be spayed)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's 2 Aussie BC mixes that live in the neighborhood.

Sorry, I know they're not purebred but I just love them so much! Had to share. They are by far the 2 most well behaved dogs ever.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are some aussie pictures I took at a trial today. I LOVED the red merle. He was a slow poke, but adorable.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Here's 2 Aussie BC mixes that live in the neighborhood.
> 
> Sorry, I know they're not purebred but I just love them so much! Had to share. They are by far the 2 most well behaved dogs ever.


the red merle looks purebred, they blue merle might be purebred but if it is it's VERY baddly bred.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> the red merle looks purebred, they blue merle might be purebred but if it is it's VERY baddly bred.


The owner told me that he got the blue merle from a farm and saw both parents one was a BC and the other was an Aussie.

The red merle was from a rescue and he was severely abused. Right now he's terrified of humans he doesn't know but doesn't bark or show any aggression. The shelter listed him as BC/Aussie mix but they could very well be wrong.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

lauren17 said:


> I love his tail! Sometimes I wonder what Boomer would've looked like with his tail, I think it would've been beautiful! But I do like his bob tail lol, there are benefits to having a dog without a tail I've found now that we have Duke in the house with his big ol tail


I love his tail too... it is just soo expressive! It may be that he isn't tall enough, but I haven't experienced too many of the 'dog with tail in the house' issues with him... but my mom's golden regularly clears coffee tables with his so i know what it is like. I do have to laugh at him when he gets in a mood where he feels he has to chase and bite at his tail...we always joke that he knows he isn't supposed to have one so he is trying to pull it off!


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> The shelter listed him as BC/Aussie mix but they could very well be wrong.


I think they often are.. see my "lab mix"? I don't know what else he could POSSIBLY be mixed with.. he looks and acts all lab IMO. I think he just gained the "mix" label by being a bit darker than what most people associate with a yellow lab, since he's practically orange  (I have seen darker "yellow" labs though)

I also see a lot of dogs in our local shelter labeled as aussie mixes that are anything but... so it's hard to say.

ETA, another aussie pic.. my mom's small mini (she's right at 14" so I don't know if that makes her a toy.. her parents were both much bigger) 










And yes, she does bear a striking resemblence to mine.. though as far as I can tell they're not closely related at all... plus mine is a merle, not a pattern white


----------

